# Apple's fall event



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Engadget: 


> So it's just around the corner. What are we going to see? Some new iPods? A revamped Apple TV? Updates to iTunes? iOS 4 for the iPad? A fix to your heartbreaking antenna problem? New, brightly colored iShoes? Or all of the above? It's hard to say, but luckily Engadget will be covering Apple's latest event live with up-to-the-minute coverage. As usual, we'll be providing the best liveblogging in the business, so you can just kick back with a cool drink and enjoy the show.


http://i.engadget.com/2010/08/31/apples-fall-event-is-tomorrow-and-well-be-there-live/

Ahhh..here we go again.."Cirque Steve Jobs".


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll pay for the shirt if someone here will wear it to the event. :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How much ?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I want that t-shirt.....tell you what I'll buy and wear the shirt, you pay my way.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Apple is going to live stream this one according to reports, on Apple.com. However, Windows users need not apply. They say it requires Mac OS, or Touch/iPhone or iPad. 

This is the event I've been waiting for. If preorders start, I'll be ordering a new Touch as soon as the store comes back up. It's finally time to upgrade my first gen.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd love to order a Touch but I'll stick with my Classic 160G. I wish they had models with larger capacities like the older Classics.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Better get on line at the Apple Store now!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> I'd love to order a Touch but I'll stick with my Classic 160G. I wish they had models with larger capacities like the older Classics.


Me too, but I can just imagine how much they'd charge. I'm actually hoping they bring a 16gb back at $200 or make the 32gb $200. An 8gb unit is too small.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> An 8gb unit is too small.


My daughter feels the same way. Of course, I didn't know she would put almost every "free" kid game ap and some TV shows on it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Glad to see this event will be streamed. Brought my iPad to work with my bluetooth headphones. All set! 

About the only thing that interests me right now is the new Apple TV and even then I'm not sure. I use my current Apple TV all the time and not having an internal hard drive might be a show stopper. It just all depends on the features.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If they announce a Touch with atleast 128GB, I'll order one from Best Buy (I have almost $300 in gift cards there) and it'll be a bonus if it has a GPS. This is provided I can have it in my hands in two weeks. Longer than that and it goes back on the "I'll upgrade when I feel like it" category. I want to be able to take one with me on vacation in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Watching the live feed on my iPhone4 over 3G


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

dpfaunts said:


> Watching the live feed on my iPhone4 over 3G


The selection of music is a nice bonus... 

Working very well.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I liked the disclaimer screen


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

PQ over 3G on the iPad is very good!


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Its many many minutes behind live...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BudShark said:


> Its many many minutes behind live...


It's OK. It's just nice to see it somewhat immediately. Before to see the video you had to wait until the event was over.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lots of new features in i0S 4.1.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Strange... I was locked in the opening loop. Closed it, brought it back up, and now I have live video... hmmm...


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

was that a slip?
HDR photos to iPad? There's no camera... unless..


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Why do I foresee myself making Mr. Jobs richer?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It will be nice to have iOS on the iPad. Have to wait until November.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

iPod nano with a multi-touch interface. Nice!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

dpfaunts said:


> Why do I foresee myself making Mr. Jobs richer?


 Because he shows you what you want and not what you need


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No GPS, still only 64GB. Nice, but it's not compelling me to buy.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Now just hitting f5 waiting for the store to come back. Definitely getting this Touch. Just wish it was a 16gb model for $200.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will be pre-ordering the Apple TV. Like my current Apple TV but want to play with the new one. Will probably move the current one to the den.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

naijai said:


> Because he shows you what you want and not what you need


Yep, me and several hundred million others.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Apple TV box may be interesting . . . it should put some pressure on Directv to update MediaShare and the PPV pricing.

Unfortunately, it's only 720p.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> The Apple TV box may be interesting . . . it should put some pressure on Directv to update MediaShare and the PPV pricing.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's only 720p.


While I agree, the Apple TV Box is interesting and I very well might buy one but unfortunately I don't see this box putting any kind of pressure on DirecTV to update MediaShare or PPV Pricing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

OK, I didn't realize this. Iphone 3GS camera: 3 megapixel. iPhone 4: 5.

Touch 4: .7


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Downloading iTunes 10 right now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

barryb said:


> Downloading iTunes 10 right now.


Me too. I'm hoping they fixed the podcast issue. Every time I sync, it borks them up on the timings.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

dpfaunts said:


> Yep, me and several hundred million others.


I think i see my wife's new ipod and maybe mine but i still want a zune 
man this sucks


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

barryb said:


> Downloading iTunes 10 right now.


Just checked and my iTunes says no update from 9. . .


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Use this link to download the update:

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> OK, I didn't realize this. Iphone 3GS camera: 3 megapixel. iPhone 4: 5.
> 
> Touch 4: .7


Ya. He glossed over that fact and the fact that the Nano's no longer support video. Understandable for a screen that size, I guess. But he left open a big marketing hole for $99 video players, IMHO.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

That Apple TV adapter is intriguing. Ya, it essentially duplicates a lot of the functionality I have in my LG BD player (netflix, youtube, photos, video, music, etc.), but the UI for this thing is absolutely gorgeous, IMO. I agree with Jobs's comment that there has never been a better implementation of Netflix. And the photo slideshows you can create are pretty awesome. For $99, Apple TV may be worth a try.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Steve said:


> That Apple TV adapter is intriguing. Ya, it essentially duplicates a lot of the functionality I have in my LG BD player (netflix, youtube, photos, video, music, etc.), but the UI for this thing is absolutely gorgeous, IMO. I agree with Jobs's comment that there has never been a better implementation of Netflix. And the photo slideshows you can create are pretty awesome. For $99, Apple TV may be worth a try.


I have been using the Apple TV UI for a couple of years now and what you say is the main draw for me. It's very easy to use and less cluttered than the PS3 UI. I do like the current Netflix UI so I'm also interested to see how it translates in the Apple TV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> The Apple TV box may be interesting . . . it should put some pressure on Directv to update MediaShare and the PPV pricing.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's only 720p.


I don't know about Netflix... but I think all the HD stuff on iTunes is in 720p anyway... so that's probably the major factor in Apple TV not having 1080i/p output since it would be all upconvert anyway.

Meanwhile... am I the only one that thinks the new iPod touches are going to potentially eat into iPhone sales?

$299 for 32GB iPod or iPhone, or pay more for the 64GB iPod. Only thing missing now from iPod touch vs iPhone is GPS, and phone features right? That being the case... with Facetime on the iPod touch, and the Skype app for other phone calls, you wouldn't need an iPhone and you wouldn't have to pay that monthly fee for data or phone service.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

My only problem so far with the AppleTV is that I can't find any documentation that it's DLNA compatible. This means that I can only share media from a machine running iTunes.

That's a major pain on a Windows Home Server.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> [...] you wouldn't need an iPhone and you wouldn't have to pay that monthly fee for data or phone service.


With bluetooth now supported, you could conceivably use it as a phone with Skype (or the free Vonage app that offers free US calls), but only in wifi enabled locations. That said, if you're always near a wifi hot-spot, that's certainly an option.

I also wonder what kind of battery life you'll get with wifi and bluetooth on all the time? I'm not sure why Apple felt the need to make the new model even thinner than the old one. That one was only half the thickness of the iPhone, and the additional "bulk" that was shorn from the 2010 model would have been better served to make room for a larger battery and a more useful image sensor than one limited to VGA-quality photos. Just my .02.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> My only problem so far with the AppleTV is that I can't find any documentation that it's DLNA compatible. This means that I can only share media from a machine running iTunes.


Apple wants a cut of the $4.99 HD movie and $.99 cent TV show episode revenue, so they're not gonna let you use it _without _iTunes, IMHO.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve said:


> Apple wants a cut of the $4.99 HD movie and $.99 cent TV show episode revenue, so they're not gonna let you use it _without _iTunes, IMHO.


I agree... I'm sure in Apple's "mind" they figure you buy AppleTV because you want iTunes content mainly. IF you wanted other content from other places, you'd buy a different set-top box.

It might appear short-sighted not to support other sources for content... but Apple probably knows their audience and figures anyone buying AppleTV they want to keep them in "the family" for future content purchases.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> Apple wants a cut of the $4.99 HD movie and $.99 cent TV show episode revenue, so they're not gonna let you use it _without _iTunes, IMHO.


So instead I use a Mac Mini with Boxee on it. No skin off my back, and it looks better, too.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, a few interesting Nano competitors _with _video were announced here.

Among them: "The *[Archos]* 32IT has a 3.2" touchscreen, an 800MHz ARM Cortex A8 processor and 8GB of storage, it also has a video camera and will launch in mid-September for $149 [...] All of the *[Archos]* devices will ship with FroYo, the most current version of the Android operating system."

The Samsung Galaxy tablet was also just unveiled and, as hoped we'd see on the Droid tablets, it has both rear and front-facing cameras. It's only a 7" screen, but rumors are a device with a larger screen is on the way. The Galaxy can also be used as a speakerphone or a Bluetooth phone. It's listed as Android 2.2, upgradeable to 3.0. There's a Galaxy promo video here.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> Lots of new features in i0S 4.1.


Yes and the thing I like best is that my iPhone 3G will be useful again. I'm telling you that thing has been so slow every since the 4.0 update.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

roadrunner1782 said:


> Yes and the thing I like best is that my iPhone 3G will be useful again. I'm telling you that thing has been so slow every since the 4.0 update.


My son-in-law upgraded to an iPhone 4, so I'm using his old 16GB 3G as an iPod and SKYPE/VONAGE "wi-fi phone" in a pinch. I'm having fun with it and looking forward to the 4.1 update myself.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

roadrunner1782 said:


> Yes and the thing I like best is that my iPhone 3G will be useful again. I'm telling you that thing has been so slow every since the 4.0 update.


Just loaded 4.1 on my iPhone 3G I'm using as an iPod and it's definitely "snappier". :up:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Bummer, it's confirmed.

New Touch has half the memory as the iPhone4. iPhone has 512. Touch and iPad have 256.

At one point an Apple page said the Touch had vibration. It doesn't, and they removed that reference.


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm going to start to do the math around Apple TV, Boxee or some of the other units coming out. (I ordered the new Apple TV to see how that goes, no doubt there will be functionality upgrades and added services in time)

I've loved DirecTV since I got it but its nearly time for a divorce I think. In another year I am guessing I can retire my DTV equipment and watch what I need via the Internet. I was an early adopter of DTV... its starting to feel like those days again when a new technology is ripe to change the way we watch shows.

(the only glimmer of hope was the NFL app that came out today for the iPad.. if they were to do this for regular programming things may get interesting)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

gopherhockey said:


> I'm going to start to do the math around Apple TV, Boxee or some of the other units coming out. (I ordered the new Apple TV to see how that goes, no doubt there will be functionality upgrades and added services in time)
> 
> I've loved DirecTV since I got it but its nearly time for a divorce I think. In another year I am guessing I can retire my DTV equipment and watch what I need via the Internet. I was an early adopter of DTV... its starting to feel like those days again when a new technology is ripe to change the way we watch shows.
> 
> (the only glimmer of hope was the NFL app that came out today for the iPad.. if they were to do this for regular programming things may get interesting)


I have considered that as well. It would be easy to migrate over to internet and free local HD broadcasts. The only problem is that costs savings will only last so long. Without a doubt all internet providers will eventually start putting data caps on their plans meaning that it will cost extra if you use large amounts of data. You are then back to square one.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

gopherhockey said:


> I'm going to start to do the math around Apple TV, Boxee or some of the other units coming out. (I ordered the new Apple TV to see how that goes, no doubt there will be functionality upgrades and added services in time)


Plenty of folks thought that about the original AppleTV too, and that's kinda fallen by the wayside.

My suggestion would be a new HDMI Mini with Plex or Boxee installed on it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks like I will be getting the new Apple TV today. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Looks like I will be getting the new Apple TV today. Will let you know how it goes.


In case you missed, PCMag reviewed it today: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2369826,00.asp


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Looks like I will be getting the new Apple TV today. Will let you know how it goes.


So you'll have both - Roku XD|S and Aplle TV; let us know what is better and why.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

P Smith said:


> So you'll have both - Roku XD|S and Aplle TV; let us know what is better and why.


Yeah, it will be interesting. I have the old Apple TV as well and one thing did stand out with Apple TV. The HD PQ was a lot better then the ROKU streaming. I expect the new Apple TV to be no different (hopefully). I think the compression Apple uses yields less artifacts.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I posted my thoughts here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2596335#post2596335


----------

